# Cheapest Board for overclocking



## arunmcops (Feb 6, 2009)

My specs

CPU : Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2140                                         Rs.2,650
Motherboard : Asus P5N73-AM                                                Rs.2,600
GPU : ECS GeForce 8600 GT                                                   Rs.3,600
GPU Clocks(Orignal)              : Core 540 MHz / RAM 1400 MHz/ Shader 1150MHz 
GPU Clocks(After bios editing): Core 600 MHz / RAM 1700 MHz/ Shader 1400MHz      
RAM : Dynet 1024MB DDR2 667MHz x2 Single Channel                  Rs.  950
Timings : 5-4-4-14
HDD : SAMSUNG HD160JJ  160 GB                                            Rs.2,200
         SeagateBarracuda  7200.9 160212 160 GB                        Rs.2,200
SMPS : Frontech 450 Watt                                                     Rs.  500
Display : Acer AL1515 15'                                                       Rs.7,500 
OS : Windows Vista Home Premium SP1
                                                                              Total  Rs.22,200

CPUZ Validation : *valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501158


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

the cheaper mobo you will get for over clocking the faster your chances you will be frying your processor and other stuff and no body wants that to happen. So i suggest you go for a good mobo if you want to overclock.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 6, 2009)

gigabyte ga- g31- s3l. Provided you can find out since its as good as extinct.


----------

